# RCI Cruise & Resort Vacations!



## thommer (Feb 5, 2009)

RCI Cruise & Resort Vacations! I am an RCI member and recived a call from RCI Crusie and Vacation to get a Cruise fro two and a week any where in the world for $2495 has any one used this service?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome to TUG!  

We have a new poster, user name, RCI Cruise Agent, who apparently works for the cruise Dept. at RCI.  He may be able to help you.  Here is the thread in which he posted.  Click on his blue user name to send him an email or pm.


----------



## gorevs9 (Feb 5, 2009)

Did the offer include "bonus weeks as well?  What they neglect to tell you is that you may have to pay more for longer cruises or different cabins.  The cruise you get will be a standard 4-7 cruise with a basic inside or outside stateroom.  The "bonus weeks" are left over RCI inventory that could probably be rented as Last Call Vacations.


----------



## gorevs9 (Feb 5, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Welcome to TUG!
> 
> We have a new poster, user name, RCI Cruise Agent, who apparently works for the cruise Dept. at RCI.  He may be able to help you.  Here is the thread in which he posted.  Click on his blue user name to send him an email or pm.



RCI Cruise Agent hasn't posted in a while.  I've sent her a few PMs asking for specific information.  She hasn't been too reliable in responding.  Maybe she was not authorized to be on the Forum as an RCI rep.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 5, 2009)

He told me that he was just participating on TUG on his own.  The OP could still send him an email.


----------



## Judy (Feb 6, 2009)

thommer said:


> RCI Cruise & Resort Vacations! I am an RCI member and recived a call from RCI Crusie and Vacation to get a Cruise fro two and a week any where in the world for $2495


 There are some really cheap cruise deals out there right now.  Be sure to compare prices before buying RCI's offer.  Check out the "sticky" at the top of the TUG "Travel" forum.


----------



## gorevs9 (Feb 6, 2009)

thommer said:


> RCI Cruise & Resort Vacations! I am an RCI member and recived a call from RCI Crusie and Vacation to get a Cruise fro two and a week any where in the world for $2495 has any one used this service?



Check out an old thread here.


----------



## travel_insider (Feb 19, 2009)

*RCI Cruise and Resort Vacations rip off*

Here is how it works.

You pay $2495 for a cruise and resort stary
150 goes to the Agent person who called you.
400 goes toward the resort
you are given $1600 toward your cruise fare, if the fare is less then $800 pp plus they will try to upgrade you by telling you the cabins included are not available. International Cruise and exchange keeps that amount you still pay port, tax and fuel. you can end up paying 1500 more then if you booked through AAA.
The Resorts are non existant or close enough most people have thiere cert expire which means ICE keeps that money also.
If you already bought dispute your credit card. Get this info out
Exchanging a cruise is also a huge rip off, it is cheaper to let your week expire and book through AAA. Send this out to everyone. ICE is selling 2 million dollars a month on this package it is not limited.


----------



## travel_insider (Feb 19, 2009)

*Never Trade your week for a cruise*

Call the 800 RCI boat number get a quote for your cruise then call AAA and ask them to beat the quote they will you wont have to use your week or pay the exchange fee.

RCI Cruise and Resort Vacations is a total Rip off.

Cruise Cert is worth 1300 or 1600 if you yell enough
Resort cert 400 the rest of the 2495 goes to ICE 

ICE does all RCI Cruise business They make an average of $400 per booking and that does not include your exchange fee whick they split with RCI.


----------



## travel_insider (Feb 19, 2009)

*RCI Cruise and Resort Vacations rip off*

Here is how it works.

You pay $2495 for a cruise and resort stary
150 goes to the Agent person who called you.
400 goes toward the resort
you are given $1600 toward your cruise fare, if the fare is less then $800 pp plus they will try to upgrade you by telling you the cabins included are not available. International Cruise and exchange keeps that amount you still pay port, tax and fuel. you can end up paying 1500 more then if you booked through AAA.
The Resorts are non existant or close enough most people have thiere cert expire which means ICE keeps that money also.
If you already bought dispute your credit card. Get this info out
Exchanging a cruise is also a huge rip off, it is cheaper to let your week expire and book through AAA. Send this out to everyone. ICE is selling 2 million dollars a month on this package it is not limited.


----------



## travel_insider (Feb 19, 2009)

*RCI Boat Number*

Sorry the number is 1 877 RCI BOAT


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 19, 2009)

If ICE is handling this, I'd be very skeptical. I quit even giving them the opportunity to give me a bid on cruises I was looking at long ago. They were never competitive on price.


----------



## travel_insider (Feb 19, 2009)

Clarification.

RCI Cruise and Resort Vacations is run by ICE. You pay $2495 for a $1600 dollar cruise fare cert and a $400 resort cert. You will probably never use the resort cert. you will pay port,tax,fuel and upgrades on top of the $2495. The $3895 gives the selling agent a $300 commission but otherwise is the same rip off for you. This company has had so many complaints and this package is such a bad deal they can not even get a credit card processor in the us to do business with them. They use one out of Australia now. if you have already bought this package in the last year call your credit card company and dispute the charges, some clients who have used the certs have still gotten the money back. they will tell you no you cant have your money back but will fold the instant you mention dispute. if they get many more disputes they will loose that card procesor. If you do use the Resort Cert good luck on finding something you want.


----------

